# What kind of batteries to use with digital camera?



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Canon Digital Camera Canon Power Shot A570 which my uncle gifted to me recently from US. With the Camera I got Panasonic batteries, now the batteries are dead. The other day I inserted Duracell brand new batteries but still it shows battery power low. Should I use any specific brand of Battery for this digital cam like Panasonic? Will Rechargeable batteries work on this camera? Can someone give me more info about the batteries to be used?


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2007)

dese r d rechargeble batteries u shud b usin with ur Canon camera

*Canon NB4-300 AA NiMH (2500mAh) Rechargeable Batteries [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT]*


*www.bhphotovideo.com/images/largeimages/425697.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2007)

Slugger any idea where we can get these batteries? Where will we get the recharger? Any specific brand that I should look for the recharger?


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2007)

u mite wan2 check out ur nearest Canon Service center from *HERE

*


			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot slugger!



u r welcome


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot slugger!


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 11, 2007)

Slugger can u suggest me a canon digicam model - with arround 6-8mp & 3-6X optical zoom, my budget is arround 10k.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 11, 2007)

Slugger I just now checked with the nearest Canon Care Center. According to them they dont have any brand of Batteries of Canon. They sell Uniross batteries with the charger. It costs around Rs 750. Please suggest a nice charger for batteries. Where are you from?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 11, 2007)

I am using Philips rechargable with my office canon. It cost arround 1k charger+4battery


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Slugger I just now checked with the nearest Canon Care Center. According to them they dont have any brand of Batteries of Canon. They sell Uniross batteries with the charger. It costs around Rs 750. Please suggest a nice charger for batteries.


if d people @ Canon service center say dat _Uniross batteries_ work without issues with d Canon camera, den u shud consider buyind dose

if its a Canon service center where u enquired den, dey r not likely to keep incompatible stuff 

always a gud ida 2 go with recommended batteries


----------



## cpyder (Oct 3, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> I have a Canon Digital Camera Canon Power Shot A570 which my uncle gifted to me recently from US. With the Camera I got Panasonic batteries, now the batteries are dead. The other day I inserted Duracell brand new batteries but still it shows battery power low. Should I use any specific brand of Battery for this digital cam like Panasonic? Will Rechargeable batteries work on this camera? Can someone give me more info about the batteries to be used?


You can pickup any well known models like Sanyo, Sony, Phillips etc. What you must keep in mind is its rating which is terms of mAH (milli ampere hour). You may find a set of batteries cheaper by the other (of the same brand), but look closer and you may find one at 1700 mAH and the other 2300 mAH.  Higher the rating, longer it lasts and more pics you can take.  if you can find, go for 2700 mAH if not, get at least 2500 mAH. I've been using Sanyo 2300 mAH batteries in my Canon S2IS for last one year and they have been serving me very well.


----------



## janitha (Oct 3, 2007)

Sony, Sanyo, Phillips, Uniross, GP etc being the better ones and there are ones like Camelion which are cheaper but not too bad. These should be Ni-Mh (Nickel Metal Hydride) and not Ni-Cd (Nickel Cadmium) which are better avoided due to their lower capacity and "memory effect". The batteries/chargers are easily available at photo stores, duty paid shops and even departmental stores.

As spyder said, higher the Mah, the better.

Also you will have choices of ordinary, fast and ultra fast chargers.
The following link will give you an idea of those from Sony with prices in Rs.

*www.sony.co.in/productcategory/bat+charger?site=hp_en_IN_i


----------

